# Birth control pills!



## cutebabe (Jul 12, 2007)

I have not had a period since September 2002. I went back on birth control pills around that time and was told by my OB/GYN that it was okay if I did not have a period while I was on a BCP. I took my last pill on October 11, 2003 and have not had a period since then. On November 15 I had cramps, a backache and felt slightly nauseous, but experienced no bleeding. On December 10/11 I've had the same symptoms but still no bleeding. I've never been one to have cramps, and when I did have a period it was very light. My question is, Can I get pregnant without having a period? I did have signs of ovulation in November. I've never had a child and we are currently trying to get pregnant.

@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Luvmyboyz (Feb 11, 2005)

Perhaps you should post in the Fertility subforum. This forum if for Pregnancy and Birth Loss.


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a link to the fertility forum:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...aysprune=&f=68

I hope you're able to find some answers and I'm sorry you have to deal with this. It must be very difficult.







s


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Moved to Fertility


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

you can get pregnant without a period because in that case all the time is BEFORE your next period and therefore treated as possibly fertile. But I don't understand not having periods while on the pill. With mine I stopped taking it for 7 days to have a period...


----------



## cutebabe (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvmyboyz* 
Perhaps you should post in the Fertility subforum. This forum if for Pregnancy and Birth Loss.

Dear admin of this prestigious forum move this thread to the right place so that I can get useful suggestions. Sorry for my unnoticed mistake.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes its possible- you can get pregnant without your period. BF moms do it all the time.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

You can get pregnanct before your period. Since to have a period, you have to have released an egg, it not be fertilized, then shed the lining that was built up for that egg. So it's deffinitely possible for you to have released that egg and it be fertilized and not shed the lining since the egg will be using it and voila, pregnancy!

If you haven't yet, you should deffinitely check out Toni Weschler's Taking Charge of Your Fertility (www.tcoyf.com)


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
you can get pregnant without a period because in that case all the time is BEFORE your next period and therefore treated as possibly fertile. But I don't understand not having periods while on the pill. With mine I stopped taking it for 7 days to have a period...

Mine stopped too with certin pills. In my experience it was with low dosage pills. Even when you take the reminder pills for the 7 days you don't bleed. My doctor told me that's just how some women respond.

To the OP, yes it's possible but I don't know how likely it is.

I know exactly how you feel.







I stopped BCP two months ago and while I've had two periods, I'm not getting any signs of ovulation and my charts are really wacky and make no sense.

My main concern for you is the length of time... I've heard many people say it took a year or so but 2003 is a long time ago. I wonder if clomid or a natural solution would help. Have you talked to a doctor or midwife about it?


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Four years without a period after going off of the pill? That's not hormones resetting, but rather is truly abnormal. Something else is going on (my guess is this person is reposting something from somewhere else that was posted in late 2003, no clue why.)

If you're really wanting legit advice, I'd say to seek medical attention.


----------



## cutebabe (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

If you're really wanting legit advice, I'd say to seek medical attention.
Ya I'm really waiting for that!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elowyn* 
Four years without a period after going off of the pill? That's not hormones resetting, but rather is truly abnormal. Something else is going on (my guess is this person is reposting something from somewhere else that was posted in late 2003, no clue why.)

If you're really wanting legit advice, I'd say to seek medical attention.

yes, that has been too long ang you need to have it looked into further.


----------

